# Insomnia from anxiety for four years



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

My mother passed away four years ago and I was given her house. Shortly after she passed away I would wake up about three a.m. and couldn't get back to sleep. Besides waking after 3-4 hours of sleep I sometimes can't sleep at all. This was brought on by severe anxiety and not knowing how to start over again after caring for mom for many years. I'm so so exhausted. If you have insomnia from anxious thoughts could I hear from you?
View attachment 230
I start to get anxious just thinking about getting into bed now.


----------

